# cd changer 2003 325i



## hoehne (Mar 2, 2003)

I purchased an OEM BMW cd changer ( 82 11 0 028 760 ) and went to go install it since I have read it is so easy and there are pictures to show how to do it. I have a 2003 325i with standard radio and in dash cd player. Yes, it was easy, pull everything apart, plug in some wires. Well, I did all of this, and guess what, cd changer didn't power up or anything. I put the cd cartridge in, and now, can't even use the eject button to get it out. There were only two wires on the wiring harness and on cd changer there looked like three connections, two female connections which fit the two connections in the harness and a third connection resembling the male portion of a 12 volt adapter for a laptop or cell phone. There doesn't seem to be a connection available for this. Am I missing something or an activation step or what? Please help.


----------



## ronrich (Apr 11, 2002)

You might want to look again for the connections. I accidently pluged the wrong power cord into my 325i and blew the fuse. I did another search and found the correct cord. Then again, it might just be a blown fuse on your changer. Try changing fuses...


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

hoehne said:


> *I purchased an OEM BMW cd changer ( 82 11 0 028 760 ) and went to go install it since I have read it is so easy and there are pictures to show how to do it. I have a 2003 325i with standard radio and in dash cd player. Yes, it was easy, pull everything apart, plug in some wires. Well, I did all of this, and guess what, cd changer didn't power up or anything. I put the cd cartridge in, and now, can't even use the eject button to get it out. There were only two wires on the wiring harness and on cd changer there looked like three connections, two female connections which fit the two connections in the harness and a third connection resembling the male portion of a 12 volt adapter for a laptop or cell phone. There doesn't seem to be a connection available for this. Am I missing something or an activation step or what? Please help. *


You might have grabbed the wrong bundle of wires. It sounds like you grabbed the bundle that has the NAV and Cell Phone antenna wiring.

Check behind the mounting rack where the CD changer sits for another bundle of cables that only contains two connectors. One 2-pin and one 3-pin connector.


----------

